# Collector box-can they be repaired?



## mat (Oct 6, 2010)

I have a York Stellar Plus furnace with a cracked collector box.  I was told that York no longer makes the replacement part so I will need to replace my furnace.  Of course, I think it is ridiculous that I have to replace an otherwise perfectly good furnace because of a $100 part.  Is there any way this collector box can be repaired rather than replaced?


----------

